# Help Me Please!!



## JesseRayJames (May 22, 2011)

have a 55 gallon tank with 5 female victorians and 1 male n now one of my females has a mouth full n her throat is kinda blackish n bolged out n i can see the fry,
i dont know if i should keep her in with all the others or keep her in the net breeder that i have her in right now.
n how do i know when its time to strip her since i just noticed the fry today
please any suggestions would help Thank you.


----------



## Kerricko (May 26, 2010)

I would seperate the female. as for when to strip you can wait to let her spit or if you can see the the fry are developed you can strip without worrying about a tumbler. It usually takes around 28 days for the fry to develope.


----------



## JesseRayJames (May 22, 2011)

is it ok for her to be in a net breeder for that long though?


----------



## fulu-1 (Oct 14, 2007)

she should be fine i always put a small piece of plant in there with them it gives them a sence of security.


----------



## AlphaWild (Apr 9, 2009)

Is this your Hap. "Ruby Green"? Mine never made it to full term the first few times they held. But if you're already as far along as seeing dark fry, that's a great sign. If she hasn't spit yet, I would consider stripping her now. My last brood I stripped on day 16 and put them in a breeder box with an airstone and they did great. Is your net in the main tank or did you get a seperate tank for the fry? If she spits while floating in the main tank, they may become casualties to the other adults trying to eat them thru the net.


----------

